# Diary Of A Wannabe Princess



## WannabePrincess (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys!

Incase anyone is interested I have started my own kinda 'fat chick in the UK' type blog.

It's not a pay site or anything, simply somewhere I can ramble on about randomness!

Diary Of A Wannabe Princess

Feel free to check it out!

Debz xx


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice start. LOVE your scale disclaimer. Cute.


----------



## WannabePrincess (Oct 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Nice start. LOVE your scale disclaimer. Cute.




Glad you liked it, I will use this thread to keep everyone up to date on posts etc! 

Debz xx

P.S I have changed the blog to a blogspot blog as they are easier for people to leave comments on! New Post also made today http://imawannabeprincess.blogspot.com


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 10, 2010)

WannabePrincess said:


> Glad you liked it, I will use this thread to keep everyone up to date on posts etc!
> 
> Debz xx
> 
> P.S I have changed the blog to a blogspot blog as they are easier for people to leave comments on! New Post also made today http://imawannabeprincess.blogspot.com



Wonderful pics of you having a good time!


----------



## WannabePrincess (Oct 11, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Wonderful pics of you having a good time!



Aww thank you very much 

xx


----------



## WannabePrincess (Oct 13, 2010)

Hiya!

Just a quick post to say I have done some updates over the last day or 2!

Feel free to have a nosey & let me know what you think!

Debz xx


----------



## WannabePrincess (Nov 4, 2010)

Have done lots of updates! come nosey!x


----------



## graceofangels (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice blog girl! I have one myself, but I don't actually give it out. I love the idea of being anonymous. If people bring it up, I never actually own up to it being mine. It's kind of like a public diary.


----------



## WannabePrincess (Jan 17, 2011)

I have blogged recently on a number of fat related issues including clothes sizes, weight loss surgery and paying for extra medical care.

Have a read and let me know what you think

Debz xx

http://imawannabeprincess.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 17, 2011)

Yay! Another UK blog! Off to have a nosey...

I have a blog too, but it's a family/pictures of my kids one:wubu:


----------



## WannabePrincess (Jan 19, 2011)

Bananaspills said:


> Yay! Another UK blog! Off to have a nosey...
> 
> I have a blog too, but it's a family/pictures of my kids one:wubu:



Would love to know what you thought  and have a nosey at your blog, if you post the link publicly that is 

xx


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 19, 2011)

I love tumblr! I have a blog too, however I am at

www.ohno-emily.tumblr.com

Pretty epic. And totally random


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 20, 2011)

WannabePrincess said:


> Would love to know what you thought  and have a nosey at your blog, if you post the link publicly that is
> 
> xx



It's very thought provoking *LOL* I found myself reading through it and starting to come up with arguments on the points I agreed or disagreed with. And I haven't even had my morning coffee yet!

Ok, you asked for it... Mine is http://www.ab8matilda.blogspot.com
It's a bit sparse at the moment, I've been slack. But I've been keeping it since 2005


----------



## WannabePrincess (Jan 20, 2011)

Ahh I loved both of these & have bookmarked them!! WOOP!


----------



## WannabePrincess (Feb 5, 2011)

I have blogged a few more times (lots of times actually) since my last post here - including on the dreaded FAT TAX some areas of the UK are looking to implement!

Come be nosey!

http://www.imawannabeprincess.blogpost.com

Also I have had a few messages and comments from people who read this blog but don't follow. I understand not everyone has BlogSpot so now I have 2 new ways that you can keep up to date with updates, new pics & leave your comments etc!!

FACEBOOK!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Diary-Of-A-Wannabe-Princess/132511400149210

TWITTER

http://www.twitter.com/fatchickintheuk

Click like, tweet me, leave your comments and more!

Debz xx

Debz xx


----------



## WannabePrincess (Mar 3, 2011)

Loads of updates in the past few weeks - including high street fashion and other fat topics!

Come and check them out at http://imawannabeprincess.blogspot.com

Also added an "Ask Me Anything" section for your anonymous questions.

I am also need in Blog-Spritation! - If you have anything 'fat world' related that you would like me to blog about or you think would make a good topic, please let me know!

Thanks

Debz xx


----------

